# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Transformers: Age of Extinction", adventure sci-fi film, Michael Bay, Paramount Pictures, 2014, USA

## Airicist

Official website - transformersmovie.com

youtube.com/TransformersMovie

facebook.com/transformersmovie

twitter.com/Transformers

Transformers on Wikipedia

"Transformers: Age of Extinction" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Transformers: Age of Extinction Teaser Trailer 

Published on Mar 4, 2014




> The official Transformers: Age of Extinction teaser trailer starring Mark Wahlberg!

----------


## Airicist

Instant Trailer Review : Transformers: Age of Extinction Trailer #1 (2014) - Michael Bay Movie HD

Published on Mar 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Decepticon Truck Crawl - Final Render
from Kiel Figgins
February 9, 2014




> A personal animation I did with a few friends based off the Transformer movies. We're huge fans of those films and robots in general so this was a lot of fun to do.

----------


## Airicist

Transformers: Age of Extinction Official Trailer 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> The official Transformers: Age of Extinction trailer starring Mark Wahlberg! See it June 27th.

----------


## Airicist

Transformers Battle Masters Fight Night Battle Set Review 

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> Transformers Battle Masters from Hasbro 
> 
> Nothing to fancy her, but some good, battery free, action fun. Battle with the Transformers and try to hit each other in the head. If your head pops-up, you lose. Yes, very much like the old Rock'em Sock'em Robots.
> 
> Here is more information -
> Transformers Battlemasters 2-Pack Game
> 
> Now you can rule the ring, as two of your favorite Transformers characters (Optimus Prime and Megatron) go head to head in this Battlemasters game. Challenge a friend and have a fight night with these two powerful contenders, and see who can strike, punch and jab to win the bout. "The Diesel Destroyer" and "The Calamity of Humanity" meet head-on as they try to knock each other's head off-balance!
> 
> ...

----------

